# 12" Venezuelan Rhom



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Youtube vid <----click to see the video

Just picked him up last Wed. Right around 12" long. Thought I'd post some pics since I can't find any. Thanks to nubsmoke for selling me this awesome rhom.


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

trying to add another pic


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

one more

last one.notice the hump?


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

pretty sweet beast you got there


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

massabsamurai said:


> pretty sweet beast you got there


thanks. I've been looking for a vinny for a long time and finally found one for sale. Sucks they don't export fish from venezuela anymore.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow very cool shape on this guy, Congrats on getting it


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Just checked out your bdr, he is sweet! And, your Vinny is awesome,too!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

damn you got some nice size rhoms. more pics and vidoes please..keep them coming.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice Vinny man awesome pick up

Did you see nubsmokes manny? How does it look in person?


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

nice looking vinny you got there!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Congrats on the new rHom









he looks stunning. love the shape on him


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Here are a few more pics


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The only large rhom from Venezuela that I have seen with that shape. Love that fish.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I hated to see him go! But the shocks on my race quad he bought me will help me regain my points lead in the 36+C class in the GNCC! Thanks for the memories Vin! Good luck with him Rick.


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

hes going to get a serious chimple or hurt his jaw hittin the glass that hard


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

wow nice Vinny


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful fish... thats how a vinny is suppose to look!! Looks a bit timid tho??(Leans to the side)... hows his behavior??

just watched the vid... yeah, I hope he calms down for you... I gave my smaller vin over 14 months before I gave up on him and traded for the 12"er which was very calm but died on me a month later... such a shame to have such a GORGEOUS fish but havin him freak out everytime you want to get close and look at him... good luck-


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

wow look at the muscle in that fish


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

He's chasing chiclids in the tank and likes to hangout by a piece of drift wood. I took some advice and put a solid backdrop on the back and he has yet to freak out when I walk by now. I will give an update once I've had him for a little longer. Thanks!


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Very nice shape! Nice to hear he is calming down a bit. A little less light may help too.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Any updated vids of him not freaking out??


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

proper vinny







... love the shape of these rhoms.... crackin fish mate


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

i had the digital camera on loan from my sister and am looking at getting my own next week. I will post more vids and pics of all my p's next week.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

very nice! Is this ths same rhom Knifeman had at one point?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow amazing color and shape
grtz on that amazing pick up


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

meanest looking piranha local bar none. rare fish you have there. Keep me in mind when you get tired of him. I would take him off your hands.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I would pay over 1k for a fish like that if someone could get it to me...


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

I wonder if this was the same fish before????


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

As well, anyone know who currently owns this one from the past?
It reminds me of a young powerful male lion before it gets its full mane!


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Gigante Pirana said:


> I wonder if this was the same fish before????


I believe it might be the same rhom as you have in that picture. Reason being is the anal fin grows the same way on mine.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

I dont think so guys... if my memory serves me right the vinny above died in the freakish heat on the west coast a couple years back now?? The other rhom pictured was supposedly guyana.. i remember seeing that exact same pic-- Cant wait until I can pickout another rhom in a couple years when I finish off my basement-- Want a diamond like "Dr Exum" use to have-- That one ties this vinny in my book as the best I have ever seen... with my own "TANK"(gone now) coming in slightly behind


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm going to post some more vids and pics on youtube within the next couple days. Keep an eye out


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I cant wait to see them


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Congrat's on the Beautiful fish


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Amazing shape of this rhom.


----------



## Euromarker (Jun 21, 2009)

Some updated pics of my vene rhom


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Euromarker said:


> I wonder if this was the same fish before????


I believe it might be the same rhom as you have in that picture. Reason being is the anal fin grows the same way on mine.
[/quote]

Is that pic from Knifemans collection, if so then it should be the same fish.

Went from Jon (Knifeman) to Wes to nubsmoke to Euromaker.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...same fish Wayne.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

That is a good lookin rhom


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice rhom love the shape of it


----------

